# Indian Chutneys



## geonerd20 (Nov 16, 2008)

Thought it would be interesting to come up with a collection of Indian chutneys.  I'll get the ball rolling with a coconut chutney:

*INGREDIENTS*

1 cup - Roasted, unsalted peanuts
½-Cup - Grated Coconut – fresh or frozen (thawed), NOT dry
3 or 4 - Green chilies
2 Tbl Spoons - Peanut or vegetable oil
1 Tsp Spoon - Urad Dal
1 Tsp Spoon - Mustard seeds
¼-Tps Spoon - Asofoetida or Heeng/Hing
1-inch Ball - Tamarind
5 or 6 - Curry leaves (optional)
Salt to taste


*METHOD*

Place the tamarind in about 1 cup of water and nuke in the microwave on high for about 1 minute. Remove and allow to soak. When the water is sufficiently cool, use your fingers to gently knead the tamarind in the water. Remove and discard the solids, and retain the “tamarind liquid”.
Slightly roast the peanuts until they release their flavor.  Make sure that they are not burnt.
Place the coconut, green chilies, and peanuts in a blender or food processor. Add half the tamarind extract. Add just enough water to get the mass moving, and process to a medium smooth paste.

Remove from the blender.  Add salt to taste, and add more tamarind extract if you want it a bit more sour.

In a small fry pan, heat the peanut or vegetable oil on medium high. Add the urad dal and mustard seeds. Heat until the urad dal turns golden and the mustard seeds start to sputter. Add the asofoetida, and immediately add the curry leaves. *CAUTION:* The hot oil will splash when you add the curry leaves.

Add the oil mixture to the peanut coconut paste.  Mix thoroughly.  Allow to stand for an hour before serving.


----------



## geonerd20 (Nov 22, 2008)

Ginger Tamarind Chutney

INGREDIENTS

1½-inch ball
Seedless raw tamarind (Indian/Asian grocery store)
3-inch piece
Fresh ginger, chopped fine.
3 Nos
Dried red chilies
1 tspn
Mustard seeds
1 tspn
Urad dal (Indian/Asian grocery store)
1½-inch cube
Jaggery (raw sugar, Indian/Asian grocery store)
¼-tspn
Asofoetida
1 tblspn
Peanut oil
1 tspn
Fenugreek seeds
½-tspn
Turmeric powder
Salt to taste


METHOD

Place 2 cups of water in a sauce pan and heat over medium high heat. Add the tamarind ball, and simmer for 15 to 20 minutes. Use a fork or spoon to carefully break down the tamarind ball. Cool, and strain to remove the solids, retaining liquid extract. Discard the solids.
Clean the sauce pan and wipe dry.
Place the sauce pan on medium-high heat.  Add peanut oil.
Add urad dal, fenugreek seeds, mustard seeds, and dried red chilies. Fry till the dal turns light brown/golden. Make sure not to burn!
Add asofoetida, and then immediately add the tamarind liquid extract.
Add fresh ginger, turmeric and half the jaggery. Boil over low to medium heat for 15 minutes. Taste and add more jaggery if needed.
Turn off heat and allow to cool.  Grind to a medium to fine paste in a blender or food processor.
Add salt to taste.  Mix well and serve with dosas or other Indian snacks.


----------



## geonerd20 (Nov 29, 2008)

*COCONUT CHUTNEY # 2*

   This is my version of coconut chutney that works really well with dosas, but would probably work well with other Indian snacks like idlis as well.  So here goes:

*INGREDIENTS*

             2 Tbl Spoons
         Channa Dal
             2 Tbl Spoons
         Toor Dal
             1 Tbl Spoon
         Urad Dal
             1 Cup
         Grated Coconut – fresh or frozen (thawed), NOT dry
             ¼-Tps Spoon
         Asofoetida or Heeng/Hing
             1-inch Ball
         Tamarind
             3 to 6
         Dried red chilies

*METHOD*



Place the tamarind in about 1 cup of      water and nuke in the microwave on high for about 1 to 2 minutes.  Remove and allow to soak.  When the water is sufficiently cool, use      your fingers to gently knead the tamarind in the water.  Remove and discard the solids, and      retain the “tamarind liquid”.
Roast the channa dal, toor dal, and      urad dal to golden brown.  I prefer      to roast them individually, but you can probably roast them all together      too.  Make sure not to burn them.
Roast the red chilies without      burning.  Use between 3 and 6, based      on the hotness of chilies and your tolerance for fire.
Grind the three dals and the roasted      chilies in a small spice grinder, along with ¼-teaspoon of heeng.  Grind to a find powder.
Add the ground mixture, the grated      coconut and half the “tamarind liquid” to a blender and blend to a smooth      paste.  Add a little of water if      needed.
Taste periodically and add salt and      more tamarind liquid if needed.
Remove from the blender and serve.


----------



## toni1948 (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice chutneys!!


----------



## smoothseas (Dec 13, 2008)

I got the recipe from an old Cubana aubelita, so it's not strictly Indian, but does go well with a chicken and sweet potato curry I make.

Mango Chutney

1 Mango - seeded, skined and diced
1/4 cup peach perserves
1/4 cup chopped red onion
2-3 tablespoons of fresh lime juice
1 teaspoon chopped Serrano pepper (aubelita Lorente seeded 'em first)
1 teaspoon chopped FRESH mint (my addition)

Combine all ingredients an microwave till all the liquid has evaporated - about 5 minutes or so in my mic.

Stir in mint.

Can be served warm or chilled.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Dec 19, 2021)

*Tamarind (Imli) Chutney*

I looked all over the forum for the right place, but couldn´t find one except this. (Maybe the mods have a better place to put it - if so, be my guest)
For those who´ve never seen or tasted a chutney, it´s basically a spicy marmalade. _chatni_ in Hindi means "_to lick_", so basically this is something that´s finger lickin´good
You can use it as a dip for fried foods or snacks like potato chips, nachos,wings, etc.
*Ingredients*
400 gms tamarind paste
350 gms sugar
1 1/2 inches fresh ginger
1/2 tbsp roasted cumin seeds,(jeera) ground
1/2 tbsp hot chile powder (cayenne, or something similar)
1/2 tbsp fennel seed powder(saunf)
1 tsp asafoetida (hing) 
1/2 tbsp black salt (namak)
1/2 cup raisins or pitted dates
*Method*
Blend the ginger and raisins(dates) with a little tamarind paste.
Put in a large pan and add all the remaining ingredients. Bring to a boil, stirring frequently. Once it boils, lower the temperature to medium and cook for about 20-25 minutes, until the chutney thickens.
Pour into sterilized jars, seal with the lid, and water bath for about 25 minutes. Keeps for years unopened, but I recommend putting it in the fridge once opened.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Dec 19, 2021)

Thanks *karadekoolaid*!  That high amount of sugar makes it look like a dip I make for my Thai grilled chicken, spring rolls, and similar foods.  It keeps forever in the fridge in a mason jar - I just thin it a little, when heating it some.


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 19, 2021)

I always loved the Mint Chutney I got at the Indian restaurant.
This recipe tastes exactly like what I get tat My local restaurant.
Quick and easy to make.

https://www.manjulaskitchen.com/mint-chutney-indian-condiment/


----------



## karadekoolaid (Dec 19, 2021)

pepperhead212 said:


> Thanks *karadekoolaid*!  That high amount of sugar makes it look like a dip I make for my Thai grilled chicken, spring rolls, and similar foods.  It keeps forever in the fridge in a mason jar - I just thin it a little, when heating it some.


Believe me; the sugar is important. The balance between the extreme sourness of the tamarind, the saltiness, the heat from the chiles - it all works out in the end.


----------



## summer57 (Dec 21, 2021)

Thanks for the mint chutney link! I love it, too,


----------

